# Pudology



## kentish maid (Mar 28, 2018)

Came across an advert for a new dessert - Pudology Skinny Puds. Seems they are made with potato protein! Have looked at the website and am not impressed with the nutritional information. What are other peoples views? http://dairyandglutenfreedesserts.co.uk/product/new-pudology-skinny-chocolate-raspberry/


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 28, 2018)

On the face of it, all looks natural. I’ve not seen any with potato starch as an ingredient, but there some ingredients that give me pause. Soya lecithin is a natural ingredient in soya. It is extracted using industrial solvents such as Hexane, or Acetone, which is distinctly unnatural. It’s done in big vats, and the lecithin is extracted from the hexane, and sold in industrial sized containers to companies who want emulsifiers to do things like making yogurts smooth.

Soya Lecithin is an innocent healthy sounding ingredient isn’t it ? Aye, right


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 28, 2018)

As an add on to that, because I know all the industrial tricks and ‘natural’ flavourings that go into food, I never buy anything that isn’t made from ingredients I can find in the kitchen or on supermarket shelves.

Because chemists can now accurately replicate the chemical structure of flavours such as strawberry or banana, there is no actual difference between the artificial and real. For that reason, manufacturers can call their industrial made strawberry flavour ‘natural’.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 29, 2018)

Cannot open the link here @kentish maid  but I found these which I fully intend to try when I get back
http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/acatalog/Desserts-p1.html
Not interested in opinions will try for myself


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 29, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Cannot open the link here @kentish maid  but I found these which I fully intend to try when I get back
> http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/acatalog/Desserts-p1.html
> Not interested in opinions will try for myself


Been scanning that site & certainly some nice stuff.  But do be aware that the 'sweet' stuff will likely contain polyols, so watch your portion size.  I think the recommended figure is no more than 25g polyols per day.  The bread rolls look good.  Be nice to have a proper burger.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 29, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Been scanning that site & certainly some nice stuff.  But do be aware that the 'sweet' stuff will likely contain polyols, so watch your portion size.  I think the recommended figure is no more than 25g polyols per day.  The bread rolls look good.  Be nice to have a proper burger.


.
Yes Mark they do and also the bread and Bagels. I mailed them about freezing them and they said no problem. I will order a batch so the arrive at the same time as I do lol


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 29, 2018)

What rather concerned me was that for the new products, they give no details at all of the ingredients, or to my mind  adequate nutritional information.  For their other products they do. They must have them on the packaging, but why are they not shown on the website?  Nit picking, sorry


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 29, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> What rather concerned me was that for the new products, they give no details at all of the ingredients, or to my mind  adequate nutritional information.  For their other products they do. They must have them on the packaging, but why are they not shown on the website?  Nit picking, sorry


Email them @kentish maid  I find some companies don't show them for some reason but they usually always respond to am email enquiring.
I know @Kaylz does it and I do sometimes also


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 29, 2018)

@kentish maid it sometimes takes them a while to add things to the website, especially if it is a new product, some websites don't state anything at all as they don't actually have to, as long as its on the label then they aren't doing anything wrong, in situations like that as Vince says I just shoot them an email or use the contact form on their website, most places are generally quite happy and willing to tell you the odd one just wont bother getting back to you at all lol xx


----------



## New-journey (Mar 29, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Cannot open the link here @kentish maid  but I found these which I fully intend to try when I get back
> http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/acatalog/Desserts-p1.html
> Not interested in opinions will try for myself


Oh, some interesting food there, will order the Adonis Low Sugar Nut Bar, Pecan Goji Berry Cocoa. Good ingredients and very low carb. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 29, 2018)

Montezuma Chocolate did when I asked them and that was disastrous. I ordered 15 bars which are already sitting in Newcastle lol


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 29, 2018)

Thank you @Kaylz and @Vince_UK, I might do that, hadn't realised it wasn't mandatory to give the info on the website.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 29, 2018)

@kentish maid 
 Always best to get the facts direct from the horses mouth so as to speak and not on assumptions.


----------



## kentish maid (Mar 29, 2018)

e mail sent, will let you know outcome


----------



## Sally W (Mar 29, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> As an add on to that, because I know all the industrial tricks and ‘natural’ flavourings that go into food, I never buy anything that isn’t made from ingredients I can find in the kitchen or on supermarket shelves.
> 
> Because chemists can now accurately replicate the chemical structure of flavours such as strawberry or banana, there is no actual difference between the artificial and real. For that reason, manufacturers can call their industrial made strawberry flavour ‘natural’.





mikeyB said:


> As an add on to that, because I know all the industrial tricks and ‘natural’ flavourings that go into food, I never buy anything that isn’t made from ingredients I can find in the kitchen or on supermarket shelves.
> 
> Because chemists can now accurately replicate the chemical structure of flavours such as strawberry or banana, there is no actual difference between the artificial and real. For that reason, manufacturers can call their industrial made strawberry flavour ‘natural’.


I’m largely the same. Never buy bread it’s E471/2, hydrogenated vegetable oil. That leaves out 95% of bread. Do you make your own bread or know of any natural? I do however treat myself to a bit of Supermilk by Hotel Chocolat because got to have some treat having denied myself most carbs.


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2018)

Sally W said:


> I’m largely the same. Never buy bread it’s E471/2, hydrogenated vegetable oil. That leaves out 95% of bread. Do you make your own bread or know of any natural? I do however treat myself to a bit of Supermilk by Hotel Chocolat because got to have some treat having denied myself most carbs.


I suspect you have to look at the more expensive end of breads to find ones that only contain the sort of ingredients you'd use yourself. I buy the Waitrose 1 Sourdough range, which don't have any of the E471s etc in, if I haven't got time to make my own. ( I buy the same Shipton Mill flour that the Waitrose bread is made with, because it's local to us, but I expect it's gone three times round the country by the time it fetches up in our deli!)


----------



## Sally W (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks. It’s a tricky thing getting natural and low carb bread. I think Shipton Mill does tours which I’m thinking of doing sometime as it’s not far from me, I’ll check out Waitrose sourdough - thanks for the tip


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 3, 2018)

Well @Kaylz, I said I would give them to end of play today, no reply, so have done a follow up


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 3, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Well @Kaylz, I said I would give them to end of play today, no reply, so have done a follow up


Good stuff although things may not be properly back to normal yet for some companies  xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 4, 2018)

Had a reply, still not sure about these


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

@kentish maid 
Just my thoughts that's 10 and just over 11 carbs per pack if you divide by to but the sugar content seems high. Hmmmm not sure either to be honest 
Would experienced advice on this one


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> View attachment 7767View attachment 7768
> 
> Had a reply, still not sure about these


What you not sure about hun? I'm not a fan of lemon and I've never even tried yuzu but I'd be willing to give the chocolate and raspberry a go, although you'd probably be better off in the long run trying to recreate something similar yourself, I'll take a proper look later xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 4, 2018)

Presumably potato starch and protein  are thickeners in this product?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Presumably potato starch and protein  are thickeners in this product?


No expert at all but I would guess they are


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> Presumably potato starch and protein  are thickeners in this product?


I would assume so but why is that a problem? xx


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 4, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I would assume so but why is that a problem? xx


Just seems an 'unnatural' product to have in a dessert I guess


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 7, 2018)

Although slightly higher in respect of carbs and sugar there is a higher fat content so that might help so I thought I'd post this link xx
http://www.potsandco.com/vanilla-chocolate/


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 7, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Although slightly higher in respect of carbs and sugar there is a higher fat content so that might help so I thought I'd post this link xx
> http://www.potsandco.com/vanilla-chocolate/


coo, that looks nice, thank you


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 8, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Although slightly higher in respect of carbs and sugar there is a higher fat content so that might help so I thought I'd post this link xx
> http://www.potsandco.com/vanilla-chocolate/


Bookmarked


----------

